# Using Steroids To Stimulate Facial Hair Growth



## Jabberwocky

Hi guys, this is my first post on this discussion board. 

I really want to grow a beard - a bushy beard (several inches long) - but I can't seem to be able to. My mustache grows to about half-an-inch, I get a little less than an inch under my chin, and I get nice, fluffy side-burns. I only get a few "sprinkles" of hair on the sides of my face around my lower jaw (the area between the sidebruns and chin) and I get NOTHING under my mouth between the little area where my soul-patch grows. Let me just also add that other members of my immediately family CAN grow a beard - I guess I'm just a late bloomer.


I'm a 19 year old male (Irish, English, and Italian)

So - I read that one side-effect of steroid-use is "increased facial hair growth". So, *is it posssible for me to start a steroid regimen to catalyze a somewhat significant incease in my hair growth?*

[note: I'm listing all my questions but don't take it the wrong way and think that I expect you to do my research for me - I just want whatever guidance you guys can provide]

More specifically, will the steroids...

*...increase the length of my facial hair?*

*...initiate the growth of my facial hair in areas that don't have facial hair yet (also: make MORE strands of hair grow in areas that already have it, or THICKEN It)*

*Will the effect be permanent? Will the steroids simply catalyze my hair-growth and I can be done with them?*

*What kinds of steroids will I need to take and in what doses?*

*Will they make me go bald?* 

*Will they turn me into a girl?* [I don't mean that literally - I'm very concerned about the side-effects and I've yet to fully grasp the concept that they can be used responsibly]

Well, that about covers all my questions I guess - any answers to them would be appreciated, thanks! I'm glad to be a part of this knowledgeable community!


----------



## Whatchamacallit

Bro I'm almost 30 years old and a "late bloomer" like yourself. I have been using AAS for over 14 years and not until I reached 1200mg of testosterone each week did my facial hair finally begin to fill in.


----------



## Pharaoh Sphinx

First, YES steroids will increase facial hair growth its called Androgenic effects. Did yknow they will also make your hair fallout, potential MAJOR acne development all over your back and shoulders, enlarge your heart, enlarge your prostate, and make you grow tits?

Second, NO one wants to answer all those questions, go figure out the answers yourself theyve all been answered here.

Third, your idea is retarded. I do not recommend it, or condone it at all. Its rediculous. I think you need to grow up mentally alot more before you try and grow up physically. Get real. This would be officially the stupidest reason ive ever seen somone want to potentially jeopardize their health with steroids for.


----------



## Pct

^ I agree.. 

its not going to make your facial hair grow thicker without giving you all kinds of other side effects.


----------



## kingprop

I found applying Rogaine to the sides of my face brought out the growth. Just a small amount twice per day. Just an idea.


----------



## bingalpaws

care to elaborate on teh rogaine thing?  before/after length/density, dosage, your age, etc?  

I'm in the same boat as the op.  I'm 23, and just had a weak mustache, some hair on my chin, and a tiny amount where sideburns should be....   I just finished a cycle of halodrol, and it DID increase the growth (as I was hoping it would - no, that wasn't any part of my reasons for taking that 'cycle').  The increased growth, despite how cool i found it to be, was extremely minimal.  There are now sparse hairs connecting, very lightly, my chin to my mini sideburn patch.  So, no, cycles will probably be about the dumbest approach you can take.  Sure, if you run crazy amounts of gear for a while, you may get the growth in your facial hair you're looking for (tho i suspect you'll still be disappointed), but think of how much gear / how long you'd have to run it.  If you think you'll run a 2 month, basic cycle, and all of a  sudden have a beard, think again


----------



## kingprop

Having had acne as a kid, big cystic lumps on my cheeks mainly the scarring left the area unpopulated with hairs. Also, couple that with a 5AR deficiencey and an inability to deal with DHT in high amounts (it manifests as cluser headaches) My beard was a laughable sight. 

I used the Rogaine at 1/4ml twice per day on the bare areas and within 3 months had noticeable growth. Unlike its usage to correct MPB I also found that once I stopped using it the hairs remained. Now 2g of test prop per week and im the hairiest dude on the planet! Unfortunately none on the top of my head. HTH


----------



## Whatchamacallit

kingprop said:
			
		

> Now 2g of test prop per week



2 GRAMS?!?!?!


----------



## bingalpaws

kingprop said:
			
		

> Having had acne as a kid, big cystic lumps on my cheeks mainly the scarring left the area unpopulated with hairs. Also, couple that with a 5AR deficiencey and an inability to deal with DHT in high amounts (it manifests as cluser headaches) My beard was a laughable sight.
> 
> I used the Rogaine at 1/4ml twice per day on the bare areas and within 3 months had noticeable growth. Unlike its usage to correct MPB I also found that once I stopped using it the hairs remained. Now 2g of test prop per week and im the hairiest dude on the planet! Unfortunately none on the top of my head. HTH


i was gonna pm you but the OP already got quite a definitive answer anyways, so hopefully they won't mind me asking off topic q's some more.

Kingprop, you say this growth stayed after ceasing the treatment.  I guess I'd expect it to, since it's growth that was probably on the way anyways, being the opposite of mpb.  But when you say it stayed, do you mean it just didn't fall out, or do you mean you were able to shave it, and then it would grow back?   I'll be (after some more background/safety reserach) grabbing that stuff crazy soon if you were actually able to shave and everything, just like you sped up nature.  Don't think it'd be worth it if once i shaved i was barely able to get sideburns again.


----------



## kingprop

Yes, it definately sped up the process and the hair is thick and wirey just the same as the other areas. Try it mate, one bottle is all you'll need as it'll last ages.


----------



## bingalpaws

okay, but if i buy that stuff, use it for a while, *stop* using it, and shave the hair i grew with it, what happens?  Does hair continue to grow despite the absence of rogaine?  Or will i be able to grow hair in those new spots from there on out?


----------



## Pharaoh Sphinx

You should visit a doctor. You could have a hormone imbalance or for some genetic reason have delayed puberty.

Most likely though your genetics are responsible for the lack of hair in certain areas. Taking steroids may alter these genetics.

The best steroid to use would be without a doubt plain ole Testosterone. Test gives me disgusting bodyhair growth. Fortunately the growth does not continue after a cycle, so when I WAX off the body hair post cycle, it never grows back until I take another cycle. Shaving dont work obviously, but the waxing does as long as its a proper waxing as in total hair root removal not some shitty waxing where just rips off the above skin hair. This why I recommend you get waxed at a salon and NOT do it yourself or your girlfriend because there is certain technique required to get the most hair roots removed in one go. Usually I have to still get waxed twice cause some does not get the roots pulled just breaks off and so those hairs will grow back, the ones with total root removal are gone until next cycle.

Its NASTY bodyhair too, really really coarse, as another poster said 'wirey' as in its all curly and just totally abnormal shape and feel, more like pubic hair than head hair, really sparsely distributed, grows really really long (3+ inches if unshaved before it stops growing any longer, WTF!). Not a pretty sight, at all. 

Thankgod for hot asian chicks at the salon to wax a boy up... especially that one who wears the white pants that are so damn thin of fabric you can see her pink thong through them when she bends over to shampoo my hair.... ohhh man I need a haircut.





			
				bingalpaws said:
			
		

> care to elaborate on teh rogaine thing?  before/after length/density, dosage, your age, etc?
> 
> I'm in the same boat as the op.  I'm 23, and just had a weak mustache, some hair on my chin, and a tiny amount where sideburns should be....   I just finished a cycle of halodrol, and it DID increase the growth (as I was hoping it would - no, that wasn't any part of my reasons for taking that 'cycle').  The increased growth, despite how cool i found it to be, was extremely minimal.  There are now sparse hairs connecting, very lightly, my chin to my mini sideburn patch.  So, no, cycles will probably be about the dumbest approach you can take.  Sure, if you run crazy amounts of gear for a while, you may get the growth in your facial hair you're looking for (tho i suspect you'll still be disappointed), but think of how much gear / how long you'd have to run it.  If you think you'll run a 2 month, basic cycle, and all of a  sudden have a beard, think again


----------



## kingprop

bingalpaws said:
			
		

> okay, but if i buy that stuff, use it for a while, *stop* using it, and shave the hair i grew with it, what happens?  Does hair continue to grow despite the absence of rogaine?  Or will i be able to grow hair in those new spots from there on out?



Yes, it brings out the growth where needed and it stays with you. Well it did with me.


----------



## bingalpaws

the hair stayed after you stopped using the rogaine, or the hair stayed after rogaine was ceased and you had shaved it away?  If i'm gonna grow hair on my face that i'll lose the first time i shave it off, if it doesn't come back, then there's not much point.  If i can use a bottle or two of rogaine, and from then on have growing facial hair even once i'm off the rogaine, it's a great idea.


----------



## kingprop

Once the hair follicle was evident, it stayed for ever producing hair even when the Rogaine was ceased.


----------



## bingalpaws

awesome!!!!!!!!!  hell ya, think i'm gonna need to try this, i found a couple other accounts similar to yours, so this has some potential.  Was the growth thick, or the 'peach fuzz' thinner type?


----------



## kingprop

Thick, as mentioned above almost pube like, then my hair is very coarse anyways.


----------



## bingalpaws

well, i just grabbed the CVS generic version.  5% solution, only $19.99, should last a while (given how little of an area i'm working with).   I'll report back in a while once i see results, i'm prolly gonna start using tonight or real soon


----------



## kingprop

Good luck, im sure it'll work.


----------



## bingalpaws

how long did it take to start?  I had to work all goddamned day today (retail at this time of year sucks), but will start tomorrow.  I read the instructions, and they mention you'll likely 'see results in 2 months', but i dunno if they mean the full results rogaine will provide, or the first signs of growth.  Either way, i doubt it'll take as long for an early 20's guy to grow sideburns as it would a balding guy getting back his crown (i'm just doing the upper sideburns off the bat).  So how long did it take fromwhen you started using it til when you actually had something coming out?  (btw, thanks for the idea, i'm really psyched for this to work, i've always hated that i couldn't grow facial hair...)


----------



## kingprop

It is quicker than the head yes, but it will take a good 6 weeks of regular use before anything comes through. I think I read it works by increasing cell activity, so regular and continual use is needed. I just kept mine in the bathroom and dotted a small amount on at least twice per day, sometimes more often.


----------



## bingalpaws

let me ask you this, did you have *any* growth in the areas you used?  I have a very, very light growth already there, i'm unsure if that's gonna just start growing faster, or if that will fall out and be replaced by new, better growth.  I'm gonna do my first application in a couple hours, can't wait to see if this works.


----------



## kingprop

I had bald patches if I grew it to any length. I dont think you will lose any growth already there, it will just make it thicker and denser. Good luck with it mate.


----------



## lawnmower man

Pharaoh Sphinx said:
			
		

> Thankgod for hot asian chicks at the salon to wax a boy up... especially that one who wears the white pants that are so damn thin of fabric you can see her pink thong through them when she bends over to shampoo my hair.... ohhh man I need a haircut.



lol


----------



## bingalpaws

kingprop said:
			
		

> It is quicker than the head yes, but it will take a good 6 weeks of regular use before anything comes through. I think I read it works by increasing cell activity, so regular and continual use is needed. I just kept mine in the bathroom and dotted a small amount on at least twice per day, sometimes more often.


before real hair comes through, or before the first velus/baby fuzz hair comes through?  (sorry about all teh questions, i'm just really into this whole idea, and as you know the progress is at a snail's pace.  started a few days ago, can't wait to see how this works).

To anyone else reading / contemplating this, note that it may be easier for it to get into yoru body by applying to your face.  I have read of people attempting what i am doing, and stopping because it was causing too much growth over their bodies (because of it getting into your body, if you research minoxidil you'll find more about this).  Not hair in weird spots, but just increased growth.  One kid was mentioning that he stopped because it was increasing back / stomach hair (he said it wasn't much, but he didn't want that so he stopped the rogaine/minoxidil.  The facial hair growth he got in his 3 weeks was minimal/nonexistant, and the body growth was extremely minimal, just not what he wanted.)


----------



## babbab

Bingalpaws...  I'm a bit unclear about the effects.  Have you seen any yet?  I'm curious because I'm in a similar situation, am way too old not to have facial hair and its embarassing more than anything.  I'm interested in trying most things to be honest but this roganine sounds promising.


----------



## bingalpaws

it's my understanding that it's gonna be a bit, weeks at least and likely months, before you see anything.  real slow development with this, and as such i haven't seen anything yet, but i've barely started, so it wouldn't be expected


----------



## Helios.

Steroids, no.
Rogaine (minoxodil), maybe.


----------



## runt

*hot asian pantys*



			
				Pharaoh Sphinx said:
			
		

> You should visit a doctor. You could have a hormone imbalance or for some genetic reason have delayed puberty.
> 
> Most likely though your genetics are responsible for the lack of hair in certain areas. Taking steroids may alter these genetics.
> 
> The best steroid to use would be without a doubt plain ole Testosterone. Test gives me disgusting bodyhair growth. Fortunately the growth does not continue after a cycle, so when I WAX off the body hair post cycle, it never grows back until I take another cycle. Shaving dont work obviously, but the waxing does as long as its a proper waxing as in total hair root removal not some shitty waxing where just rips off the above skin hair. This why I recommend you get waxed at a salon and NOT do it yourself or your girlfriend because there is certain technique required to get the most hair roots removed in one go. Usually I have to still get waxed twice cause some does not get the roots pulled just breaks off and so those hairs will grow back, the ones with total root removal are gone until next cycle.
> 
> Its NASTY bodyhair too, really really coarse, as another poster said 'wirey' as in its all curly and just totally abnormal shape and feel, more like pubic hair than head hair, really sparsely distributed, grows really really long (3+ inches if unshaved before it stops growing any longer, WTF!). Not a pretty sight, at all.
> 
> Thankgod for hot asian chicks at the salon to wax a boy up... especially that one who wears the white pants that are so damn thin of fabric you can see her pink thong through them when she bends over to shampoo my hair.... ohhh man I need a haircut.






where o where is this salon offering eye fulls of hot asian PANTYS i want my share too  come on fellow brother,sharing is caring


----------



## Helios.

ATTN:  Moderators.

Is there any way that this orange, tongue sticking out and wagging emoticon can be abolished?


----------



## bingalpaws

why limit available emoticons?


anyways, update on the rogaine.  I just noticed today i have a ton of tiny, peach fuzz type hairs coming out.  They're stiffer than peach fuzz, but not nearly as thick as normal facial hair.  Will update in another few weeks


----------



## BigBenn

Helios. said:
			
		

> ATTN:  Moderators.
> 
> Is there any way that this orange, tongue sticking out and wagging emoticon can be abolished?


No


----------



## bingalpaws

lol


----------



## bingalpaws

kingprop - if you're still tagging along, i got a q for ya.  These new hairs are, i believe, vellus hairs.  They're stiffer / darker than peach fuzz,  but not as thick as normal facial  hair.  Will i lose this hair, be bald there temporarily, and then have the thick ones come in?  Will the thick ones push these out?  Or will they just keep getting progressively thicker?




			
				babbab said:
			
		

> Bingalpaws...  I'm a bit unclear about the effects.  Have you seen any yet?  I'm curious because I'm in a similar situation, am way too old not to have facial hair and its embarassing more than anything.  I'm interested in trying most things to be honest but this roganine sounds promising.


Unsure if already covered, but if you're talking your whole face, be careful.  It seems the face absorbs much more rogaine than the scalp, so you may have increased hair growth in other areas of your body.  I was just doing small 1''X1'' patches on each side, and didn't see any hair increases anywhere else.  I extended that to 1'' X 2.5'' roughly, and now i have a little bit more hair on my 'happy trail' area, where i previously had almost none.  I also had begun applying it thicker (note that i never ever hit a usage level of even 1ml daily, between both applications.  My point is that if i had been trying to do my whole face, i imagine i'd have waaaay more hair growth in other spots on my body, which is somethign people report when doing rogaine on the face)


----------



## seraran

any updates *bingalpaws??*


----------



## seraran

any updates??


----------



## bingalpaws

sorry, just arrived in a new state (moved a great distance, haven't been around a pc).  Yup, it is DEFINITELY working.  The hairs are not nearly as thick as my chin/lip hairs, but are still getting thicker and thicker.  I doubt they're pic ready yet, but the progress seems to be accelerating if anything.  Will be back with updates again


----------



## oliphill

Sorry for being lazy. 

So what is it your taking, how much and where did you get it. 

I have the same problem as you! 

Keep me updated. 

Safe


----------



## spoonman

I dont see why you kids don't just wait to fully mature.


----------



## bingalpaws

lol damn that is lazy!  I'm using 5% minoxidil solution (the men's version, women's was 2%), generic CVS brand.  I'm using a very, very small amount on a 1sq' patch on either side of my face.  I've been using since whenever the date of the post in this thread indicated (~6 weeks if i had to guess).  I have some definite dark peach fuzz, but thicker than that.  

I'm not back to report any new advances on the face, but rather that my happy trail area is showing a little bit of growth.  I've never had much of anything there, and now i'm starting to get thin, dispersed, low hairs there.  

Spoonman, i'm anxious and just like to take care of things.  I'm 23, and can't get the sideburns i want, so i just tried using this.  I'm using a very small amount, so i'm not worried about much, it's a tiny inconvenience to do the twice daily applications, and the bottle (that i've barely even dented into yet) was under $20.  So, i could just wait, and maybe in 5 years i'd have what i want, but i just think the increase in speed is worth the price/annoyance of using this product instead.  Plus if it works, then many others who want the same as me may be more encouraged to go and do so (note that i'm not suggesting this, just merely posting my experiences as a facial minoxidil guinea pig.  This may not be safe in the way hte scalp is, more definitley gets in through your face than through your scalp (into your system), which is why i'm getting belly hair.  To combat that, i'm just doing very small, square inch patches on each side of my face, and applying pretty lightly.  I have read accounts where kids were using like a bottle or two a month, generously slathering their entire beard area with it, who started getting lots of unwanted bodyhair growth, and drops in blood pressure.  Minoxidil is a last-resort blood pressure lowering drug).


----------



## spoonman

i hate to sound cynical because I love experimentations so carry on...

I didnt realize you were 23 either.  I would want full facial hair if I were you too.

I'm 20 and I nearly have a full beard but I can tell its not entirely grown in and thick yet.


----------



## nky859

spoonman are you on DBB


----------



## spoonman

nky859 said:
			
		

> spoonman are you on DBB



yes sir...whats up man i remember u


----------



## bingalpaws

spoonman said:
			
		

> i hate to sound cynical because I love experimentations so carry on...
> 
> I didnt realize you were 23 either.  I would want full facial hair if I were you too.
> 
> I'm 20 and I nearly have a full beard but I can tell its not entirely grown in and thick yet.


that's funny because my younger brother also has a full beard.  Bastard.


----------



## bingalpaws

Well, not a ton of new progress to report.  Here's the updates

- doing once daily applications, as I've been growing hair in other areas of my body (most notably my stomach, I now have a small happy trail, where I was practically bald there before)

- one side has actually developed some 'real' hairs in that spot, the other side is still the darker peach fuzz

- it seems that the growth hit a 'spurt' period, but then slowed down again.  Given that I've dropped to 1X daily applications, this makes sense.

We're at a rough 2.5 month mark right now, I believe it was a few months before real progress should have been made.  I'm going to continue on, but if it goes another couple months and it's still not anywhere near what I'm hoping for, I'm gonna quit the experiment.


----------



## t-bone

*U For Real??? Facial Hair Guy*

That Is One Of The Dumbest Things I Ever Heard-taking Steroids To Grow Facial Hair. You Gotta Be An American Or Canadian??? Am I Right??? And Your Id Is Not That High???

You Should See The Side Effects Of Steroids First Hand.....

Finally, Nothing Irritates Me More- Listen And Listen Good. You Are Not English, Irish , Or Italian. I Am Irish Cos I Was Born And Bred In Ireland, Have Irish Passport Etc. Where Your Born Is Where You From, Ok? Nothing More Pathetic Than People Who Are Ashamed Of Where Thay From. Listen If You Born In U.s.a- Your American- Got It. Nothing Else. Deal With It


----------



## t-bone

This For You Facial Guy Who Thinks He Irish , Italian Blah, Blah


----------



## Whatchamacallit

Why even bother registering just to post something that does not contribute anything to the thread or board?

Go away!


----------



## bingalpaws

lol what a rant!

Dude why not go write a blog or join a chat room, if you haven't noticed this thread isn't about opinions on having facial hair, but rather the mechanics behind it.  8)


----------



## bingalpaws

wait...  before going to a chat room, it would be proper etiquette to learn how to write, well, grammatically correct.


----------



## The silent one

Im in a similar situation bingalpaws, keep the info coming I am considering doing this. And you said that you have lowered your dosage and the growth has slowed down?? instaed of quitting if it doesnt work perhaps you could raise the dosage to your previouse levels?


----------



## bingalpaws

I'm not interested in that because I don't want to have more hair all over my body.  My body is pretty hairless, which I really like..  I just want it in that spot.  It is still progressing, it just slowed when I went to 1 dose ED.  But, the body hair growth slowed as well, so hopefully that'll be enough to keep it going.   I am psyched that I've actually got a couple REAL facial hairs in a spot that I had absolutely nothing before, which is great.  It's a slooooow process, if you typically give up on shit that requires patience, it may not be for you.  I'm like that, but I *really* wanted facial hair, so I've been sticking it out.  

On the positive side, I'm still on my original bottle of rogaine 5% (generic CVS version).  I've read reports on other sites where kids were FLYING through these bottles (doing their whole beard), and have read reports there of kids having health issues because of it (lowered bp to be specific)


----------



## Timeless

Just so you know, i'm doing the same on my happy trail area , but with Pilfud 2%, it's a Croatian version of Regaine.
I'm using it for a week an i can se some improvement already...  What about you?


----------



## bingalpaws

another update

well, as a reminder, I'm doing just a 1'' square on each side of my face (the area right beside my ears, that would connect my hair to my cheek stubble).

Dunno how long we're at now, but I have maybe 5 *real* hairs on the left side, and dark baby hair on both sides.

On a side note, I've always been very hairless.  Besides pubes and armpits, and my minimal facial hair (chin and lip), I had no body hair.  Hairless arms, barely any hair on my calves, etc.  Now I have a bona fide happy trail, and the hair on my chest / legs is coming in.   This is definitely doing more for the rest of my body than my face lol, but I'm still progressing, so until that stops I'm gonna keep going I think


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Damn. Why didn't I see this thread earlier. 

I'm a FtM dude so my aim was to find someway to grow facial hair. Few months ago I started taking DHEA and it produced some weak results, nothing noticable. Did grow some colorless hair on my stomach and peach fuzz but it was all colorless, as is expected in the beginning. Couple weeks ago I started using rogain on my face, then Just For Men mustache coloring on the hair that grew in. I got a fair amount of hair, but once again all colorless, hence the dye. So far its given me some fair sideburns like other guys my age (16). Not much result on the upper lip yet.


----------



## bingalpaws

at 16 you may be jumping hte gun, but to each his own.

Remember to do smaller patches, as minoxidil (the active ingredient here) lowers blood pressure.  I've read of people actually getting hurt by using too much on their face.

As you said, it will be colorless/peach fuzz in the beginning, then the peach fuzz will start being darker/thicker, then you'll start having bona fide facial hair coming through.  My left patch is doing much better than my right, with maybe 10 real, thick, black hairs in the spot where there was none (and there's thin peach fuzz / vellus hair around those).

I'd look into the whole dying them thing.  Why?  let it come in naturally, what if the dye was slowing the effectiveness of the minoxidil, or decreasing its absorption into your skin, or something you're not thinking of.  I'm not gonna bother finding hte post on the first page of this thread to see when i started, but I've been doing the applications regularly and am still making progress, and have also been doing less of it (though i think it slowed when I decreased dosage to maybe 10 applications/week instead of normal 2Xdaily)

I'd skip the DHEA altogether.  That's a hormone, and you're 16.  I'm not gonna bother going further into it than that.  (actually, I will.  DHEA is a stupid product to take anyways, I've never seen any positive references for it for anything you'd be looking for.  If you're gonna be taking hormones at your age, why not testosterone?  I'm *NOT* saying you should, but if you're gonna play with hormones, maybe play with ones that'll actually do more of what you're looking for.  This is the steroid subforum, so maybe someone could comment on teh relative risks of DHEA v. testosterone.  Either way, I'm sure it'll be pretty unanimous you shouldn't be taking DHEA, and that even if you took it, it won't do much for ya anyways.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

I can't get on T yet, not until I'm 18.

And I have seen some slight results from the DHEA. I'm aware of the risks etc of taking it, and I choose to do so.


----------



## bingalpaws

agree to disagree lol.  I also think 18 is pushing it for test, but to each his own!



FINAL UPDATE - NO GO FOR ME!!


Unfortunately, the experiment didn't pan out as hoped.  I had no hair in those spots of my sideburns in the beginning, and rogaine gave me spots, but very very very small/thin/unnoticable.  I got the peach fuzz, that turned into thin black/brown hairs, but never developed past that point.  I actually just gave up on it about a month ago, but to be honest, I had become lax in my applications for a bit prior to that (basically, there was always something new - peach fuzz, peach fuzz turning darker, more hairs coming out, but then it just stopped growing, and after a while of that, I started doing just 1 daily application.  Of course, that didn't help kick start it or anything, I remained at once daily applications for a bit, nothing changed over that time period, then I stopped and threw out the remainder of my bottle (given the small areas I was doing, 1 bottle lasted me the entire experiment).

So, for me anyways, it didn't seem to pan out.  I may've, had I kept doing 2X daily, eventually seen a resurgence in progress, and eventually got what I wanted.  But, didn't end like that, I was on doing it religiously at 2X daily forever, and then it finally stopped progressing, I kept it at 2X daily still, and after a while of that, w/o progress, I dropped to 1X daily, then off.  Final results are thin, dark hairs in tiny spots where I wanted it.  Basically, I wanted to connect where my hair ends to where my (extremely small) sideburn patches started.  I did succeed in shortening the gap, but not by much - the hair that came in basically expanded what I had on my sideburns, it didn't just start adding uniformly on the square I was applying it in.


Too bad I didn't have better results!


----------



## BigBenn

This is just plain silly.  You are 16 and worrying about your facial hair?  Stop worrying about your facial hair and be a kid... damn.

You have no business using Test or DHEA now.  Why would you toy with your endocrine system in a time when you are still developing (as you describe by your lack of facial hair)?  You are risking the future over some facial hair???

I just don't get it.

All you need is time.  Be patient.


----------



## aanallein

zombies is a transsexual if I'm not mistaken. Thus the interest in hormone treatments to 'become' a male.


----------



## Rollin' for life

Look if you guys want body hair I will totally trade it with you guys.  I used to be fucking hairless I went on a tesst tren cycle and have a fucking back that is so furry I look like the yettu,  Seriouslly dont fuck with your hair now or you guys will be sorry.  I have to have my chest and back waxed completely or else I end up with a coat of fur on my body.


----------



## BigBenn

aanallein said:
			
		

> zombies is a transsexual if I'm not mistaken. Thus the interest in hormone treatments to 'become' a male.


 

Oh yeah, I knew that.... 

Dammit, my apologies, serves me right for barging into the thread without reading it.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Yes, I am. Its not to 'become' a male..(I'm already male) but facial hair helps to pass as a man better.


----------



## eyeofnewt

Go see an endocrinologist.  Mine prescribed Androgel, which is a topical treatment of testosterone.  Two pumps of the gel on my shoulders every other day, and I started growing facial hair in a regular pattern (as opposed to some sparse patches).


----------



## geovani

*Bingalpaws progress with Rogaine*

Dear bingalpaws,

I would like to know how is the progress of using rogaine on you side burns? 

Because I have a similar case, I’m 25 years old and I just bought the same rogaine you’re using but I want to use on my full beard since I have a few thick hairs and thin ones but not complete.

And do I have to rinse my beard with water after applying rogaine on my beard?

Did you faced any side effects other than un-wanted hair on your body?

Thanks


----------



## The_Idler

PM him


----------



## geovani

Yeah I would like to but every time I try to PM him it says that I may only send Private Messages to members of staff until reach Bluelighter status.


----------



## bingalpaws

scroll up in the thread, I updated my final results on this matter in post #59 (I updated the post to avoid bumping an old thread..)

And no, you would not wash it away.  I think they use propylene glycol as a delivery vehicle for it, it's meant to keep it there for a good while. 

And I didn't get side effects, but I did roughly 1" X 1" squares on each side of my face (to get my hair to connect to my sparse sideburn patches).  Any reports I've ever read of people having issues with it were due to them using it on their entire face.  Even if I wanted to do my entire face, I would've done it section by section and not all at once.  Remember that minoxodil is potentially very dangerous, I think it's kind of a last resort blood pressure lowerer.

Here's a thread somewhere random that I found a lot of arbitrary anecdotal reports in:
http://jefffsbeardboard.yuku.com/
(when I clicked the link, it's just the main page of that forum.  I thought I had the facial rogaine thread linked, actually I swear I did, but that's what's coming up for my link...  I looked and can't find another, but I'm sure if you just search for rogaine you'll find the thread I was talking about, it had to have been like 30 pages long!)


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

I've been using rogaine on my face for several months. I use my hands to apply it. I don't rinse my face for about 4 hours after I apply it. So far its given me thick sideburns and a little upper lip/chin hair.


----------



## bingalpaws

Wow that's fast!  I should say, for public knowledge's sake, that that's the either one of, or simply the, first account i've ever heard of someone having such good results in such a short period of time.  I've read much better results than mine, but they were using for much larger time periods.

zombies, I seriously suggest you cut back on the surface area you're doing, it's not recommended as your face will let more minoxidil into your system, I'm not joking when I say I've read several accounts of people doing this experiment and ending up in the *hospital* because of too much minoxidil in their system lowered their blood pressure too much.  You're gonna want to approach sections of your face at a time (and I don't see any rationale for using your fingers/hands, just seems like more skin surface you're letting it get through..).


----------



## kingprop

The hair growth will be permanent imo. Do you shave the area also? I did, so no noticeable hairs grew as I didnt let them. Just a darker shadow appeared when it grew slightly. Shaving the hairs will make them grow back coarser

Several cycles later (Regaine and steroids) im now like Saddam Hussain after a day.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

I have high blood pressure to begin with, so I"m not worried about it lowering my blood pressure, as it hasn't so far. I don't shave my face all the way, I use hair clippers to trim it down close. Imo its a myth that shaving will make hairs grow back coarser.


----------



## bingalpaws

it's a myth shaving will make hairs grow back coarser, but there's a reason for the myth.

After using rogaine, or during puberty when your hair is increasing in thickness, it's not coming out of your face uniformly.  If you let it grow out, you'd see that the tips of the hairs are thinner than the base of the hair.  So, if you shave, your new 'tip', once grown out, will be thicker than the last tip.  This would work until the tip was the same thickness as the base, at which point that effect would go away.

And I dunno the first thing about blood pressure, if you're sure it's okay if yours is high and you lower it chemically, more power to ya.  I honestly can't tell you one way or another if that's a good thing.  It *sounds* okay taken at face value, but I have no idea if that could be bad for you, it's not something I'd wanna play with much (or perhaps just monitor your bp occasionally?)


----------



## flinto

*I'm 26 and have very little facial hair*

Hi, I'm 26 and have thick stuble on my chin, covering an area less than half the size of my palm, and I can grow a faint pencil line moustache, thats it. Verly little stuble on checks, none on side burns.

Every male member of my family can grow full thick beards, my uncle could grow one from about age 16, my Dad, early 20's, my brother was about 20.

Strangely, I have the hairest arms and leggs of them all.

I've tried applying moisture cream to my face twice a day to help stimulate blood flow to my face, I was wondering if poor circulation in my face was resulting in low amounts of testosterone reaching my skin.

The results were, I got about 2 new hairs, I stopped doing it as it become too much effect for too little result.

After what I read, I'm considering Rogaine (or Regaine), whatever it's called.


----------



## In the Eyes of God

This shats hilarious.

Id LOVE to trade my facial hair in to anyone, I hate shaving, HATE IT, every single fawkin day of my life, horrible.

And dont even get me started on the hair that grows out my asscrack, christ sakes, ive spent over 3 grand on removing body hair with laser and electrolysis.

And WHY would you want the treasure trail??? yuck those are soooo disgusting, I had mine removed permenantly with electrolysis. Too bad they refuse to do electrolysis on my ass crack or id be set!

The ONLY thing thats really going to work, is androgens. And to risk your health using androgens just for the purpose of facial hair, is just sad man. Plus, the hair will grow EVERYWHERE, not just the face, infact, the body hair grows 10x stronger than the facial hair will, beleive me, steroids ruined my body by plaguing it with body hair in places I shouldve never had it.


----------



## bingalpaws

In the Eyes of God said:
			
		

> This shats hilarious.
> 
> Id LOVE to trade my facial hair in to anyone, I hate shaving, HATE IT, every single fawkin day of my life, horrible.
> 
> And dont even get me started on the hair that grows out my asscrack, christ sakes, ive spent over 3 grand on removing body hair with laser and electrolysis.
> 
> And WHY would you want the treasure trail??? yuck those are soooo disgusting, I had mine removed permenantly with electrolysis. Too bad they refuse to do electrolysis on my ass crack or id be set!
> 
> The ONLY thing thats really going to work, is androgens. And to risk your health using androgens just for the purpose of facial hair, is just sad man. Plus, the hair will grow EVERYWHERE, not just the face, infact, the body hair grows 10x stronger than the facial hair will, beleive me, steroids ruined my body by plaguing it with body hair in places I shouldve never had it.


haha I'll trade!!!  Isn't it funny how the grass is always greener?  Most of the wider kids I know want my body (muscular and very low bf%, but not even remotely bulky, just 'diesel'), and I want to be taller/wider.  Seems to be the case with hair too!!


----------



## flinto

I'm perfectly happy with my body except facial hair.

I'm happy with my height, I like my bigger hands and the size of my feet, my athletic hairy legs. I like my arms, slight but still strong.

I like the fact I have a six pack which is only just about there, so it doesn't look like I'm a gym freak but still looks like im in shape, with a bit of fat on the lower part of my belly.

I like my treasure trail, even though it's only just visible. I'd probably prefer to have a bigger chest but I aint complaining, because if I really wanted one i'd work out more.

I just really wish I could grow a beard. I just don't feel like a real man, men shave, women don't. Most of my face doesn't need to shaved.

I thinks it about being feeling like a real man.


----------



## In the Eyes of God

Haha yes the grass is always greener on the otherside I suppose.

But still, if your under the age of 21 (and not saying you are), but to anyone reading this who is, and your obsessing over your lack of facial hair, wait until your 21 and then re-evaluate your feelings for it. Because I used to be obsessed about the STUPIDEST little vanity issues when I was a teen, and suddenly around age 20-21 I just... grew up, and realised how rediculous I was to care about all those little things.

I understand wanting to feel like a man, but being a man shouldnt be about your physical appearance, it should be about your strength inside man. As cheesy as that sounds, girls are much more attracted to a guy who has manly personality traits (and im not saying a womanizing playboy), rather than a beard. Actually most girls ive talked to dislike facial hair very much. If a chick dont want you because you dont have a beard, why would you want such a shallow bitch anyways?

You want to grow a beard, so that you can feel like a man, and then shave it off anyways cause its nasty??? I dont get it.

Just be careful what you wish for, cause you might end up with a forest growing out your ass crack, and ya, you'll feel manly in a sasquatchesque way. Now excuse me, ive got some ladies to go club over the head and take back to my cave.


----------



## bingalpaws

In the Eyes of God said:
			
		

> Just be careful what you wish for, cause you might end up with a forest growing out your ass crack, and ya, you'll feel manly in a sasquatchesque way. Now excuse me, ive got some ladies to go club over the head and take back to my cave.


 LOL


----------



## JamesRose

This thread is old but anyway..... Using Minoxidil to make you grow hair isnt a
 grea t idea. 
Here are the basic ideas: 
. Minoxidil is a vasodilator (basically it makes more blood go to your hair follicles)Theoretically promoting hair growth.more nutrients ect
. If your a guy your gonna have lots of DHT (testosterone metabolite) in your blood.
.DHT damages and kills hair follicles 
.Using minoxidil means more DHT will reach your hair follicles 
. Therefore causing hair damage/loss

To avoid this always use minoxidil in conjunction with propecia


----------



## Timeless

news guys?


----------



## bingalpaws

JamesRose said:
			
		

> This thread is old but anyway..... Using Minoxidil to make you grow hair isnt a
> grea t idea.
> Here are the basic ideas:
> . Minoxidil is a vasodilator (basically it makes more blood go to your hair follicles)Theoretically promoting hair growth.more nutrients ect
> . If your a guy your gonna have lots of DHT (testosterone metabolite) in your blood.
> .DHT damages and kills hair follicles
> .Using minoxidil means more DHT will reach your hair follicles
> . Therefore causing hair damage/loss
> 
> To avoid this always use minoxidil in conjunction with propecia


this seems full of so much BS it's not even funny.  

Are you suggesting minoxodil raises DHT levels?  Please show something for that.

Minoxodil seems, anecdotally, to be causing hair growth, you're asserting it's causing hair loss  .  Not really sure where you're getting that info..


----------



## bingalpaws

Timeless said:
			
		

> news guys?


news on........?


----------



## oliphill

Bump.. Did you carry on taking the treatment?

I never got round to ordering the stuff yet,, still really interested though.. Since this post started, or when I first posted, I've had like a 1% increase in the amount of facial hair. I have it on my lip, chin, tiny bit on the sides and this weird bit in the middle of my cheeks! really want it all over cos it looks stupid and have to shave like 3 times a week to cover up the uneven weirdness! my girlfriends pressuring me into doing this shit too as ive always mentioned the fazct that dotn worry ill have normal facial hair soon as i saw this post on bluelight about this stuff...etcetc.. only today got round to posting again lol.. 

anyway any updates mate? original poster i mean. did ya carry on the treatment? did it work? how well? any side effects?

safe
oli


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Be happy not having to shave.  Shaving facial hair is not a fun past-time.


----------

